# Who is Going to Frontier Medical College



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

It's quite clear by the title of the thread, this thread is for the students joining Frontier Medical College this year.....
So come on FMC'ns of 2015 let's get to know each other, the college and Abottabad even better by sharing our experiences or what next door Aunty has told us about it #laugh........ :happy:


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> It's quite clear by the title of the thread, this thread is for the students joining Frontier Medical College this year.....
> So come on FMC'ns of 2015 let's get to know each other, the college and Abottabad even better by sharing our experiences or what next door Aunty has told us about it #laugh........ :happy:


i will be joining this year inshallah#happy tomorrow i will get my self registered.

any idea when classes are starting??


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool...... I will get my self registered too very soon but I still haven't received my letter, they sent it on Wednesday but I still haven't got it. I called them a couple of times and they said we already told you we sent it...... :-S
I think the classes are gonna start right after Eid because there's gonna be 2 months off anyways in January and February......


----------



## Formanite19 (Aug 14, 2010)

What was the merit this year?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Well my friend had 905 marks in F.Sc and 186 in the FMC entry test, he hardly got in.....


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

I met the dean yesterday in calgary along with about 6-7 other kids. I think I'm in.. The interview was just a formality really. I'll most likely be going in november !


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

i have submitted my fees so yeah im in too


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

@bluesofa

classes are starting after eid right???


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> Well my friend had 905 marks in F.Sc and 186 in the FMC entry test, he hardly got in.....


his matric and interview marks please mention?


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> @bluesofa
> 
> classes are starting after eid right???


yup thus what they told me#happy


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally got my letter......


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

any body can tell the dues of open merit student?


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Can anybody tell me when this college will build a real hospital?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

TheDoc said:


> Can anybody tell me when this college will build a real hospital?


they don't need to build they already have shaheena jamil teaching hospital and dhq manshera for teaching purpose.


----------



## Formanite19 (Aug 14, 2010)

I got 780 in F.Sc and scored 270 in FMC entry test and got letter from FMC, not sure should i go there or not, tell me


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Formanite19 said:


> I got 780 in F.Sc and scored 270 in FMC entry test and got letter from FMC, not sure should i go there or not, tell me


It all depends on you.If you got admission only in fmc and have no intention of wasting year for improvement then fmc is good choise.


----------



## gemini (Nov 1, 2010)

i have my interview on 4th november.can somebody guide me please???im really nervous about the interview.plz help

*[Mod Edit]: Posting like this is not allowed. Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.*


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

to get admission in fmc is just wastage of money if u can pay 10 lakh per year then u can get admission in frontier medical college....and its hospital is without patient because ayub is near to this and people prefer ayub hospital...so dont waste your time.they have hardly 10 seats on open all other are oversease and this is a college for money....i suggest pls don go


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> to get admission in fmc is just wastage of money if u can pay 10 lakh per year then u can get admission in frontier medical college....and its hospital is without patient because ayub is near to this and people prefer ayub hospital...so dont waste your time.they have hardly 10 seats on open all other are oversease and this is a college for money....i suggest pls don go


But in the end you get a recognized degree and thats what that matters in the end.
And it isn't the college,but the hardwork of student that matters.
so if someone has no other choice and can afford priavte colleges,he shouldn't be hesitant in joining.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> But in the end you get a recognized degree and thats what that matters in the end.
> And it isn't the college,but the hardwork of student that matters.
> so if someone has no other choice and can afford priavte colleges,he shouldn't be hesitant in joining.


yeah but just frontier is not only private medical college in pakistan.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> to get admission in fmc is just wastage of money if u can pay 10 lakh per year then u can get admission in frontier medical college....and its hospital is without patient because ayub is near to this and people prefer ayub hospital...so dont waste your time.they have hardly 10 seats on open all other are oversease and this is a college for money....i suggest pls don go


no you dont have to pay 10 lakh and they have 80 seats for local and dude in an case more than 10 people are going on open merit or else i wouldnt be going(i have nice marks but not extra-ordinary..there were little more than 1500 students for aptitude test this year),you are irritaing me,i dont know about the hospital and wish you are wrong but dont write things that are not true or your opinion as facts.


----------



## gemini (Nov 1, 2010)

*Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks. - Moderators.*


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> no you dont have to pay 10 lakh and they have 80 seats for local and dude in an case more than 10 people are going on open merit or else i wouldnt be going(i have nice marks but not extra-ordinary..there were little more than 1500 students for aptitude test this year),you are irritaing me,i dont know about the hospital and wish you are wrong but dont write things that are not true or your opinion as facts.


dear if you dnt believe i dnt care but pls visit its hospital and then go. i cant stop you but dear i know its true.cause my friend of frontier medical college and a very nobel person in abbotabad stoped me going there his own son is studing in frontier and he stoped me.and suggest me nims.i cant mention here who is he but pls 1st visit and then go.last year just 6 or 7 boys were passed.ok its upto u.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

What are you talking about? This guy knows nothing about Frontier. He is just making false statements. I know Frontier I have one Brother studying there and another who graduated this year and passed PLAB in his first attempt. If Frontier was that bad, why would they let me go there? Darling go sort yourself out your just messed up. You talk about buying your way into med.college. Donations, Seriously? Go get a life, dude. People like you don't deserve to become Doctors because your base is wrong. When your wrong from the roots how are you gonna become a decent Doctor. Medicine is a noble profession and people like you aren't welcome. Sorry for being too straight forward but everyone on this forumn will agree with me. And you talk about NIMS they aren't even recognized by PMDC. Frontiers teaching hospital is in Mansehra and its always crowded.

"Last year 6-7 boys passed"....? Are you stupid or something? My Brother passed along with atleast 80+ more students.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

This RICH Seat Buying guy here is just like many other fellows who couldn't even get into any private medical college and is suggesting a college(NIMS) that is not even recognized by PMDC.
He isn't credibal at all.I don't know about frontier but my uncle is a Skin speciialist at MAYO hospital lahore and one of his friend,a Plastic Surgeon,is from frontier so it could not be that bad.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

z_shan.khan said:


> to get admission in fmc is just wastage of money if u can pay 10 lakh per year then u can get admission in frontier medical college....and its hospital is without patient because ayub is near to this and people prefer ayub hospital...so dont waste your time.they have hardly 10 seats on open all other are oversease and this is a college for money....i suggest pls don go


what is your source??? i agree their hospital isn't busy but it's not empty as well they have sufficient amount of patients and dhq hospital manshera the busiest hospital of hazara is also utillized by fmc for teaching students.regarding fees varies to 25-30 lac overall how come u say its 10 lakh per annum??? ..another lie about 10 regular and other overseas seats what source do you have to make these false allegations.#angry 



mubashir888 said:


> But in the end you get a recognized degree and thats what that matters in the end.
> And it isn't the college,but the hardwork of student that matters.
> so if someone has no other choice and can afford priavte colleges,he shouldn't be hesitant in joining.


truely said


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

by grace of ALLAH got in fmc.


----------



## gemini (Nov 1, 2010)

what is the total fees??


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imranfaridi said:


> by grace of ALLAH got in fmc.


congrats and welcome!!


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

can any one tell me how well is the bds of fmc.that means teachers,infrastructure and clinical side.plz tell any body as quickly as possible!thanks


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

i came to know from private sources that now mbbs exams of fmc would be conducted by hazara universty?is it right?what would be the effect on degree?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

imranfaridi said:


> i came to know from private sources that now mbbs exams of fmc would be conducted by hazara universty?is it right?what would be the effect on degree?


I doubt that. FMC is affiliated with Bahria, so they will conduct the exams, and would remain the awarding body. Until FMC is affiliated with Hazara, they wont conduct the exams.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imranfaridi said:


> i came to know from private sources that now mbbs exams of fmc would be conducted by hazara universty?is it right?what would be the effect on degree?


lolz#laugh this news is just rubbish(according to reliable sources including faculity of fmc).....the college is under Bahria University and degree is and will be awarded by BU.Not long ago ayub medical college was affiliated with hazara university but now its affiliated with khyber university.


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

can any one please tell me how is the faculty of fmc for bds.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I think Rehan you better should make section for rating college on this fourm. Its my suggestion by looking fighting guys in here. every one has his/her own point of view.


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> I doubt that. FMC is affiliated with Bahria, so they will conduct the exams, and would remain the awarding body. Until FMC is affiliated with Hazara, they wont conduct the exams.


check hazara universty website its affiliation is there also.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imranfaridi said:


> check hazara universty website its affiliation is there also.


having affiliation doesn't mean that its necessary that its exams and degree will be awarded by university by which its affiliated.Frontier medical college is also affiliated with Xinxiang and that doesn't mean it will conduct exams or give degrees.Their main affiliation is under bahria university and it conduct exams and give degree.


----------



## Nikhar (Jun 26, 2009)

hey! Did anyone from Canada got admission in Frontier.. what they said about ur annual fee? Is it really US $12,000.
Means that sudnt we get admission in pakistani overseas seats which would cost US $8,000 except other dues like residence and stuff instead of foriegn seats which costs US $12,000 without other stuff.. Its quite a big amount.


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

for overseas it is 8000 us dollars and for foreigners it is 12000.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

ok so i got my letter today,classes will start on tuesday 23 november while students going to hostel are supposed to report on 22nov.I'm a little worried since in a week i need to get uniform made and they and have not given any booklist and on uniform too,they are sorta vague like any type of white cloth will do?


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

what about books ?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imranfaridi said:


> what about books ?


professors will recommend books during classes so it is not wise to buy them before going to college.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

i want to go to frontier i m an overseas student i did my fsc from Saudi Arabia with marks 789 out of 1100 i mworried because my marks are not good can i get admission in frontier i have applied on overseas seat san anyone give me idae wheather i can aget admission there?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

sandal ashraf said:


> i want to go to frontier i m an overseas student i did my fsc from Saudi Arabia with marks 789 out of 1100 i mworried because my marks are not good can i get admission in frontier i have applied on overseas seat san anyone give me idae wheather i can aget admission there?


merit depends upon year to year bases....at overseas competetion is relatively low so you can get in easily!!


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

INSHA ALLAH thanks for the information


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

wow, open merit students have already been admitted! for Over-seas, they sai we can submit application till like Oct 20th ! Cool ! Wht do u guys think bout the college? I will have to agree with mubashir, at the end it all depends on the student.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> merit depends upon year to year bases....at overseas competetion is relatively low so you can get in easily!!


shani bhai,is your inbox full of messages if yes then please delete few so that i could send you message!


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

today i gave the entrance test for frontier i have applied on overseas seat is thir any chance of my selection in frontier


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

You'll get selected.. Don't worry


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Fmh/shalamar at lahore or frontier,which one is better???


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

mistahsupah said:


> You'll get selected.. Don't worry


INSHA ALLAH.thanks plz do pray for me i really want to get in Frontier its my ideal college


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Fmh/shalamar at lahore or frontier,which one is better???


whichone???


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> whichone???


Frontier is the best
fmh is also nice


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Why frontier is better and fmh less in comparison while i think fmh is in competitive environment as it is in lahore and punjab where competition among colleges is more than nwfp...


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Why frontier is better and fmh less in comparison while i think fmh is in competitive environment as it is in lahore and punjab where competition among colleges is more than nwfp...


everyone has his own choice.for me Frontier is the best its my ideal.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

lite_lord said:


> Why frontier is better and fmh less in comparison while i think fmh is in competitive environment as it is in lahore and punjab where competition among colleges is more than nwfp...


when you enter medical college you compete with whole country!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

For me frontier is out of consideration as i have low marks in their e.test


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

lite_lord said:


> For me frontier is out of consideration as i have low marks in their e.test


keep your finger crossed miracles happen and i have seen them happening#happy


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

shani khan i think if i m not wrong , u r the student of frontier medical college.if u r the student of frontier then u can give me reasonable and accurate information
i want to ask some questions
1) i have applied in Frontier on the seat of overseas as i did fsc from Saudia Arabia
will i be able to get admission in frontier?
*
[MOD EDIT]: Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.*


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

sandal ashraf said:


> shani khan i think if i m not wrong , u r the student of frontier medical college.if u r the student of frontier then u can give me reasonable and accurate information
> i want to ask some questions
> 1) i have applied in Frontier on the seat of overseas as i did fsc from Saudia Arabia
> will i be able to get admission in frontier?


Overseas student get admission easily in most medical colleges including frontier.#yes


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> Overseas student get admission easily in most medical colleges including frontier.#yes


Thank you. i hope and [ray that i get admission in Frontier INSHA ALLAH


----------

